# German 1/72 U-Boat



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's some pics of a German U-Boat I did up. It features Scratch-Built preassure Hull, I opend every Limber Holes, Figures, Weathered Paint job...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

What's with you and subs! That looks Awesome! GREAT weathering and the details really pop!
Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> What's with you and subs! That looks Awesome! GREAT weathering and the details really pop!
> Drew


Thanks Drew!! Yes Sir, I have a thing for Subs! Love U-Boats!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent work! The weathering and details are amazing!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fabulous job!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Really nice weathering job!

Phillip1


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

AUSGEZEICHNET, KAPITAIN HANS SOLO! :wave:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Seaview said:


> AUSGEZEICHNET, KAPITAIN HANS SOLO! :wave:


Ditto! LOL. :wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a wonderful job on her.....Cheers mark


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

As others have said, great build and detail! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many sincere thanks gentlemen!


----------



## mr blonde (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent but whats with the bloomin olympic rings ! not london 2012 arrrgh !


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

mr blonde said:


> Excellent but whats with the bloomin olympic rings ! not london 2012 arrrgh !


 
German Naval officers who joined the Kriegsmarine in 1936, the year of the Berlin games, chose the Olympic rings for their vessels.

18 U-boats displayed this emblem; U-3, U-20, U-23, U-59, U-227, U-314, U-344, U-394, U-426, U-440, U-467, U-505, U-546, U-555, U-643, U-710, U-869 and U-1230.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> German Naval officers who joined the Kriegsmarine in 1936, the year of the Berlin games, chose the Olympic rings for their vessels.
> 
> 18 U-boats displayed this emblem; U-3, U-20, U-23, U-59, U-227, U-314, U-344, U-394, U-426, U-440, U-467, U-505, U-546, U-555, U-643, U-710, U-869 and U-1230.


 
Thank you very much indeed my friend!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

so real I almost expect a torpedo to shoot out.Great job.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, Thanks Guys!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw your boat over at nautilussubmarine.com. What masterful work. Whose kit is this?
Yeah, wouldn't it be ironic, with all the hooplah going on about infringement, that you'd get a C&D from the 2012 Olympic Committee?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

btbrush said:


> Saw your boat over at nautilussubmarine.com. What masterful work. Whose kit is this?
> Yeah, wouldn't it be ironic, with all the hooplah going on about infringement, that you'd get a C&D from the 2012 Olympic Committee?


Thank you very much indeed sir! I have to post more Pictures of her! She's the Revell Germany 1/72 U-Boat.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More pictures of the U-Boat...x2!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Das Boot! 

Looks like the fleet coming back to dock. Excellent builds.....detail is amazing.

Great job!

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Makes me want to get back to work on mine, I picked up one of these off the Hobby Lobby clearance aisle about three years ago for $20.00. It got sidelined by the Seaview. My main hold-up was having good reference photos, this build solves that for me.


----------

